# training session #3 of 2011



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Time to start conditioning the Monster 

Another great day... I am so jealous. The other day, we were throwing bumpers for Quinn and Gabby. Quinn was not marking well at all. She ran over the bumper FIVE TIMES and we were only at maybe 50-75 yards :doh: I told him shorter marks and we need to get help. Poor Quinn... she has WAY too many holes in her training. She could be great.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome lesson and I totally agree working in the winds can be annoying; we have been working in some stiff winds and while it is very interesting to see the dogs working it out when land cover, terrain and other factors are added to a wind, the blocked up feeling the next day is not so great. 

I am starting to use my video camera more and more; not only to help me figure things out but just to enjoy a side of my dogs I don't get to see – a joyous tail while heeling; the lean forward, intense attention and ear prick waiting to be called or sent for their bird, etc. Kind of lets you see what others see when they compliment your dogs! You notice the errors while others notice the overall picture being presented. I know my dogs love working but to actually see those tails, or that intensity on video adds another dimension to working with your dog.


The video camera I use for setting up in all kinds of places is inexpensive and small enough to fit in a jacket pocket but it does the job J I also use a tripod so I can set it up and not worry about it when I am by myself. I think you'll love using the camera – my major issue is remembering to charge the thing LOL


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

The little cameras that have a video feature can be amazing. I've been using a cannon powershot thing...and it's held up VERY well. I've dropped it, left it in the woods overnight, used it in snow and mist, dogs have shaken water on it, and it travels in my pocket (not a case). The quality is quite nice, and it picks up sound VERY well... I'veset it up and gone 70' away to work my dog (outdoors) and it picks up everything I say (and everything the dogs say!). I'm really sold on the product... they've held up two years and...then I typically loose them. Note to self....don't put the camera in the treat pouch and set it on top of the car while loading dogs. 

It's fun to read about the lessons, I'm jealous!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome training session! I sure wish you guys were closer. It would be fun to join you.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't get big looping.sits. I get quick half turn sits. It this what you get? I love your updates keep them coming.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, that's exactly what I get, too. Real quick sits, but not turning all the way to face me.
So the first sit whistle is followed immediately by a come in whistle, which turns the dog to you
followed by a sit whistle
all done very quickly
try it!
tweet -----tweeet tweeet tweeet-----tweeet




hollyk said:


> I don't get big looping.sits. I get quick half turn sits. It this what you get? I love your updates keep them coming.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks, I will give it a try. I'm in your neck of the woods this week-end for a family event, (Elgin) looks like I might get to see sun!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

cool! Elgin is about 1-1/2 hours from me. Supposed to be a warm, sunny weekend here.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I was born in Joliet. Spent a childhood playing in/on the Kankakee River between Willington and Morris. Crummy weather in Seattle this week-end (very wet spring & cold spring). Hope to see the sun while I'm here.
I will be trying the tweet....tweet,tweet,tweet.....tweet when I get back.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh you were RIGHT in my neck of the woods when you were young! I live 15 minutes from Wilmington!


----------

